# Gutter nail



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I replaced this 100-amp cable and meter socket today. The old meter socket was attached to the house with a gutter nail, nice! I should have cut in a meter siding block.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

you could see what the first SE cable did and you go back with the same ****?
Did you not like your customer?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Whenever I cut in a meter mounting block on existing vinyl siding, it adds AT LEAST and hour to the job.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> you could see what the first SE cable did and you go back with the same ****?
> Did you not like your customer?


SE is standard in these parts my friend and I got $895.00 for it


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> SE is standard in these parts my friend and I got $895.00 for it


Profit?

~Matt


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> SE is standard in these parts my friend and I got $895.00 for it


It doesn't change the fact that it looks terrible.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't believe in SE cable.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Our SE cable has turned black from the soot and dirt that blows up against the house.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

That would never fly around here. Honestly it doesn't look good at all. Seems like more work to do it the way you did. Grounding? Rain tight fittings? Conduit? I'd fire myself


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If I installed that thing here it would be a pile of rust crumbs on the ground in 6 months or less. Including the straps on the SE cable.

I always install stainless meter bases here and I always use PVC sleeves with individual conductors. My house's service is SE cable like that and every time I walk by my meter it drives me nuts.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

erics37 said:


> stainless meter bases .


I've never heard of such. Must be a coastal thing.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> If I installed that thing here it would be a pile of rust crumbs on the ground in 6 months or less. Including the straps on the SE cable.
> 
> I always install stainless meter bases here and I always use PVC sleeves with individual conductors. My house's service is SE cable like that and every time I walk by my meter it drives me nuts.


 
Wow, you are awesome.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> you could see what the first SE cable did and you go back with the same ****?
> Did you not like your customer?


 
What are you talking about? The SE cable? or the Bends?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mostly the cable, but now that you say that??:no:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't believe in SE cable.


I don't either for exposed service entrance conductors. Seems very subject to damage to me. In WA you can't install exposed SE for service entrance.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Profit?
> 
> ~Matt


I didn't figure it out yet, I did other things at that property. This was for a realtor who has given me 5 jobs in the last couple of weeks, I love it, most of the time the houses are vacant. In and out no one to bust your balls, but the townships, on this one I pulled the permit and the receptionist tells me the permit has to be reviewed. I'm like it is a cable replacement , I'm not building a house. I had to go back the next day after the township inspector ok'ed it, then do it the next day. 

Initial Service/Work Set-up/Travel - $75.00
Replace 100-a cable and meter socket with permit and inspection - $895.00
Replace oversized breaker and install bonding screw - $70.00
Repair 3-way switches - $85.00
Replace switch and plate - $50.00
Total - $1,175.00


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't believe in SE cable.


It's as real as your racist avatar. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I don't either for exposed service entrance conductors. Seems very subject to damage to me. In WA you can't install exposed SE for service entrance.


So in other words you have no experience with it but you think you know about it. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So in other words you have no experience with it but you think you know about it. :laughing::laughing:


 
I don't believe in SE cable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't believe in SE cable.


I don't believe in crusty cookies.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I don't believe in crusty cookies.


 

I don't believe in crusty cookies either. Can I call you crustie cookie?


----------



## madmaxx (Nov 12, 2010)

why is the wire exposed? the conductors should have been piped for protection. Is that wire even rated for outdoor use? what size grounding wire did you use to meter? Is there a grounding wire attached to meter? I've never seen new anyone wire a new meter job like this.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

madmaxx said:


> why is the wire exposed? the conductors should have been piped for protection. Is that wire even rated for outdoor use? what size grounding wire did you use to meter? Is there a grounding wire attached to meter? I've never seen new anyone wire a new meter job like this.


Hey newbie, first day in the trade? Welcome!


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

$895 to replace the feeder and meter? You lucky bastard. I just replaced the SE from the weatherhead to meter, updated grounding, and replaced panel w/ a 100a 20/20 for $850. With inspection. On another note, SE Iis how we roll in these parts, too.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Dierte said:


> $895 to replace the feeder and meter? You lucky bastard. I just replaced the SE from the weatherhead to meter, updated grounding, and replaced panel w/ a 100a 20/20 for $850. With inspection. On another note, SE Iis how we roll in these parts, too.


Thank you, I don't know why these guy's can't understand the use of SE cable. SE cable is the norm in these parts, if pipe/pvc was, I would use pipe/pvc


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jesus, any time someone posts a picture of SE everyone comes out of the woodwork! 

Those of you that think it looks terrible and is subject to damage? Travel a bit: There are many cities where this is the most common way to connect a resi. service. I grew up in a house with SE, and I don't recall it ever burning to the ground as a result.

The absolute only benefit I'd ever chalk up to pipe is that eventually the cable seal on the top of the meter socket will fail and you'll get water in the can, but that's many years down the road.

-John


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> Jesus, any time someone posts a picture of SE everyone comes out of the woodwork!
> 
> Those of you that think it looks terrible and is subject to damage? Travel a bit: There are many cities where this is the most common way to connect a resi. service. I grew up in a house with SE, and I don't recall it ever burning to the ground as a result.
> 
> ...


 

I don't believe in SE cable.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

People come out of the woodwork because it's like a car wreck. We can see it, we just can't believe anybody in their right mind would use it.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> People come out of the woodwork because it's like a car wreck. We can see it, we just can't believe anybody in their right mind would use it.


Well I guess no one up here is in their right mind then.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

So do you think they spliced the service conductors in that little box or is just a pull box.
Can you splice service conductors? Probably not fitting crimps in there.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> So do you think they spliced the service conductors in that little box or is just a pull box.
> Can you splice service conductors? Probably not fitting crimps in there.


 


I like crimps, especially the crimps scampi at Red Lobster.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got back from 2 weeks in Cabo. I've had all the crimp I can stand.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

On to of the meter pan where the SEU goes into the watertight connector, there is a dark gray substance..

It looks like old school duct seal, but that went out of style with bell bottom pants..

That stuff dries out and it guarantees water will leak into the meter pan..

Use 100% silicone rubber caulk if you want to keep the meter lugs nice and dry..

This is duct seal.. we have all used it one time or another..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> People come out of the woodwork because it's like a car wreck. We can see it, we just can't believe anybody in their right mind would use it.


Did you bump your head?



doubleoh7 said:


> I don't believe in SE cable.


Thread #2 i love bidding against people like you



BIGRED said:


> Thank you, I don't know why these guy's can't understand the use of SE cable. SE cable is the norm in these parts, if pipe/pvc was, I would use pipe/pvc


 
Big Red You took a beating in this thread. There is nothing wrong with that installation. There are always other ways to make an installation better. They got what they paid for.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with McClary. Your install looks safe and compliant. Sometimes you do what you gotta do.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess that's why they have different rules for different area's. Here on coast in Texas, thats a big fat red tag. No exposed SE cable on exterior applications 12' and below. Maybe in your jurisdiction, y'all can do that. We cant. You did well, got paid, and as long as your client was happy, everyone else can eff off. Oh, and only allowed aluminum meter cans. Why buy S.S. Meter can. They are high dollar down here. If inspector ok'd it, no one can say anything. Keep up the good flow!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LegacyofTroy said:


> I guess that's why they have different rules for different area's. Here on coast in Texas, thats a big fat red tag. No exposed SE cable on exterior applications 12' and below. Maybe in your jurisdiction, y'all can do that. We cant. You did well, got paid, and as long as your client was happy, everyone else can eff off. Oh, and only allowed aluminum meter cans. Why buy S.S. Meter can. They are high dollar down here. If inspector ok'd it, no one can say anything. Keep up the good flow!


 
Can you quote the 12' rule they're using to enforce this? I'd like to read the wording.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Not word for word, but basically states that exposed SE cable is not allowed. Period. Can't argue or question it. Not even allowed to be grandfathered in. Highly corrosive environment is what I suspect. We also need to bury any underground conduit containing main feeders 33" to top of 3" inch pipe. Water table is less than 3' deep.
( pain in ass). but what do you do?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like a perfectly fine installation to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

> I guess that's why they have different rules for different area's. Here on coast in Texas, thats a big fat red tag. No exposed SE cable on exterior applications 12' and below.





LegacyofTroy said:


> Not word for word, but basically states that exposed SE cable is not allowed. Period. Can't argue or question it. Not even allowed to be grandfathered in. Highly corrosive environment is what I suspect. We also need to bury any underground conduit containing main feeders 33" to top of 3" inch pipe. Water table is less than 3' deep.
> ( pain in ass). but what do you do?


I guess the corrosive atmosphere ends at 12' above ground? Maybe the corrosive atmosphere has affected the decision making process and logic parts of the brain.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Usually there are no kids playing around at 12' up. Maybe it's that high so no one will stack wood are other crap on it, maybe it's just SAFER that way. As a homeowner, I would like to have as much protection as possible, plus, it just looks better. If you wanna do cheap install, don't care about cosmetics, fine so be it. Everyone has their own way of doing it, but if I hired you to rebuild my service and you put that crap on the side of my house( I don't care who else has SE cable on their house) I would not be a happy customer. If you are rebuilding it, why not do the best you can? And for amount of money you got, you could have shopped at lowes or home depot and still turned a profit. Doesn't quality and workmanship count?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Total hack job unless you use MI cable in 6" RMC.:whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't believe in SE cable.


ive installed 1000s of feet of SE cable and i never had a problem with it at all. its perfectly fine to use as the NEC says


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

most of my services i have done were in SE cable besides the RMC risers through the roof. only a few were PVC with THWN inside. ive used stainless steel with copper SE cable in wet areas. copper is a special order since the supply houses usually only sell aluminum. ive used it for services,feeders and branch circuits. SER cable i use mainly for feeders to sub panels or ranges


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Usually there are no kids playing around at 12' up. Maybe it's that high so no one will stack wood are other crap on it, maybe it's just SAFER that way. As a homeowner, I would like to have as much protection as possible, plus, it just looks better. If you wanna do cheap install, don't care about cosmetics, fine so be it. Everyone has their own way of doing it, but if I hired you to rebuild my service and you put that crap on the side of my house( I don't care who else has SE cable on their house) I would not be a happy customer. If you are rebuilding it, why not do the best you can? And for amount of money you got, you could have shopped at lowes or home depot and still turned a profit. Doesn't quality and workmanship count?


when people use SE cable we are giving them an install thats 100% and 100% code compliant. SE is a lot cheaper than buying pipe and individual conductors and also a lot faster of an install. quality and craftsmanship means doing the best you can with the material the customer wants to pay for. ive seen beautiful runs of SE on the side of a house. if se on the side of a house is subject to physical damage then maybe thats a wrong place for a service


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

All these crybabies knocking Red would really have a fit around here. Dominion VA power handles all drops for SFD's. 


Guess what they use?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LegacyofTroy said:


> ...Don't care about cosmetics, fine so be it....


 What if you _do_ care about cosmetics and use SE because you don't want a huge gray pipe on the side of your house...? :whistling2:

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Driveway entrance 2' high:


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Straight lines are better. It's all code compliant. And them electrons don't care how they get there. All your power co. Cares about is selling watts, not what the service looks like. The point here is that SE is an eyesore. A train wreck. Whatever. Give me better conductors(all three, not some stranded nuetral wrapped around 2 hots) ,safer install, weatherproof materials. But that's for me only.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

If SE cable installed was parallel to the perpendicular radius of he sun, then all would be o.k.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Straight lines are better. It's all code compliant. And them electrons don't care how they get there. All your power co. Cares about is selling watts, not what the service looks like. The point here is that SE is an eyesore. A train wreck. Whatever. Give me better conductors(all three, not some stranded nuetral wrapped around 2 hots) ,safer install, weatherproof materials. But that's for me only.


i dont get how using seperate conductors vs se cable makes for a safer install. they are all equally as safe. if you ever worked with medium voltage cable the neutral is wrapped around the ungrounded conductor in the cable too. its called a concentric neutral. the new modern SE cable is a lot better than the old cloth wrapped stuff we see on houses. that jacket is pretty thick and very durable. like i said before i never had an issue with that cable at all


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, SE cable is good enough to work, there's no difference, like I said them electrons don't care how they get there. But I do. I Suppose it boils down preference and looks. Conductors in conduit always look better than exposed wiring. Just another level of protection we provide to our customers. If I showed a customer a picture of reds install, I wouldn't get the job. I believe it's our obligation to "upgrade" the service when we rebuild. That's our company policy, to do the BEST we can.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Yes, SE cable is good enough to work, there's no difference, like I said them electrons don't care how they get there. But I do. *I Suppose it boils down preference and looks.* Conductors in conduit always look better than exposed wiring. Just another level of protection we provide to our customers. If I showed a customer a picture of reds install, I wouldn't get the job. I believe it's our obligation to "upgrade" the service when we rebuild. *That's our company policy, to do the BEST we can.*


In one breath you say it's a matter of preference and looks in another you say pipe is better. Pick a side and stick with it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> In one breath you say it's a matter of preference and looks in another you say pipe is better. Pick a side and stick with it.


With the exceptions of other electricians, hardly anyone else will notice.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Your right, only we will notice. But were comparing opinions here. As in choosing a side, my preference would be pipe. It's just better. What's the argument here. Shoddy work or quality work. Put em up side by side and any everyone would say conduit install LOOKS better. That's all


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

A little extra effort never hurt nobody


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

a little more effort never hurt nobody but the bill might. i would rather install an affordable 100% functional service and get a call back for more work than charge an arm and a leg for something thats not necessary. maybe they will think our prices are very affordable and will call back for more work. theres no reason to install a top of the line expensive service when all a regular residential customer cares about is if it works and safe. 

if the inspector wants services in pipe for whatever reason then thats when we will do it


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Those of you that think it looks terrible and is subject to damage? Travel a bit: There are many cities where this is the most common way to connect a resi. service


Travel to different countries like India and Mexico and see how they roll.

Just because it's common doesn't make it proper.


And it's not about how it looks. I'm not going to have my grandkids be able to grab ahold of service conductors/feeders.




> that jacket is pretty thick and very durable


You don't think a weedeater would whack thru the sheath/insulation?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Your right, only we will notice. But were comparing opinions here. As in choosing a side, my preference would be pipe. It's just better. What's the argument here. Shoddy work or quality work. Put em up side by side and any everyone would say conduit install LOOKS better. That's all


That is purely your opinion. Unless you have something to substantiate this by some architectural review board or the like.

Is it possible to have neat SEC and sloppy pipe?

The point is, this is your preference and possibly a local code, but in many places electricians would not even consider conduit. SEC is the standard. It is the norm here for overhead services. Myself I installed conduit for my house, but if it was your house and a bid job you would have gotten SEC.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Y Put em up side by side and any everyone would say conduit install LOOKS better. That's all


No, for the most part only electricians would say so.

What homeowner wants commercial / industrial wiring methods on the side of their home? 

I used SE on my own house because it hides much better than pipe.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Travel to different countries like India and Mexico and see how they roll.


 And demonstrably unsafe installations in other countries have exactly what do with a listed and correctly installed wiring method in this country? 


> ...Just because it's common doesn't make it proper...


 Very true. But in this case the fact that SE is commonly installed *safely* is what makes it proper.

This is basically identical to the argument from all the guys in Chicago who see someone using Romex instead of EMT and think it means the building is going to burn down.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Just because it's common doesn't make it proper.


And just because you don't like it does not make it wrong.




> And it's not about how it looks. I'm not going to have my grandkids be able to grab ahold of service conductors/feeders.


You assume that would be a problem, it is not. 100,000s of installations prove that.



> You don't think a weedeater would whack thru the sheath/insulation?


Sheath ........ maybe ......... insulation ........ no.

And why the hell are you using a weedeater agaist the siding 2' above the ground ........ maybe you deserve to get whacked. :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> And demonstrably unsafe installations in other countries have exactly what do with a listed and correctly installed wiring method in this country?


I qouted the statement I was replying to. Brian seemed to suggest that, since it was a common installation, it was a safe installation. I simply pointed out the error in his logic :laughing:



> But in this case the fact that SE is commonly installed *safely* is what makes it proper.


It make it *legal* (according to NEC), not necessarily safe or proper. In most states, it is perfectly legal to text while driving. Doesn't mean it's a good idea :jester:




> This is *basically* identical to the argument from all the guys in Chicago who see someone using Romex instead of EMT and think it means the building is going to burn down.


Maybe _basically _but the branch circuits in your house are physically protected buy the walls *and* circuit breakers.



> And just because you don't like it does not make it wrong.


BLASPHEMER!!



> You assume that would be a problem, it is not. 100,000s of installations prove that.


 
It's an obvious _potential_ problem. I don't have any more stats than you do on how many incidents there have been regarding this type of installation. It's a part of the code that should have been upgraded years ago.

I never get tired of this debate


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've worked with enough SE to know it's pretty tough stuff, I'd be 100% fine using it for a service if I could.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't believe in SE cable.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I've worked with enough SE to know it's pretty tough stuff, I'd be 100% fine using it for a service if I could.


 
You sir, are dead to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My only gripe with SE cable are guys who use duct seal on top of the water tight connector..

That stuff is useless as a water proofing substance.. :no:

Use 100% silicone rubber caulk.. it expands and contracts with the changes in temperature..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

220/221 said:


> You sir, are dead to me.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I qouted the statement I was replying to. Brian seemed to suggest that, since it was a common installation, it was a safe installation. I simply pointed out the error in his logic :laughing:


You quoted me, so evidently it was my "error." 


> It make it *legal* (according to NEC), not necessarily safe or proper. In most states, it is perfectly legal to text while driving. Doesn't mean it's a good idea :jester:.


When I said it was installed safely, I didn't mean it was installed to be NEC compliant. I meant the installations exist in a manner that is demonstrably safe: There are hundreds of thousands of homes wired this way without any evident increase in fires or electrocutions.


> ...I don't have any more stats than you do on how many incidents there have been regarding this type of installation....


 So, basically, you don't have any facts to legitimately suggest it's dangerous, but you're still going to call it dangerous? :no:

-John


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use PVC Pipe/wire(priced accordingly) in the winter and SE in the summer, SE it's a PITA in the winter.FWIW

Tom


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> You quoted me, so evidently it was my "error."


BrianJ...BigJ....I am easily confused. :jester:





> There are hundreds of thousands of homes wired this way without any evident increase in fires or electrocutions. So, basically, you don't have any facts to legitimately suggest it's dangerous, but you're still going to call it dangerous?


 
Do you have the stats on third world installations? :no:

I didn't think so. 

You are *assuming* that, because of the shoddy work you often see in third world countries, there are more cases of fire/electrocution. I am doing the same thing. I see *exposed, unfused cable* with a thin plastic sheath, stapled/strapped to a building, easily reachable but anyone, and I assume something bad will eventually happen.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

erics37 said:


> If I installed that thing here it would be a pile of rust crumbs on the ground in 6 months or less. Including the straps on the SE cable.
> 
> I always install stainless meter bases here and I always use PVC sleeves with individual conductors. My house's service is SE cable like that and every time I walk by my meter it drives me nuts.


I can give you a price on changing that,always wanted to see that part of the world. I hope my fuel surcharge wont scare you away!! :thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I can understand somebody saying they "prefer" pipe and wire over se. Fine that's your choice. When you start saying pipe is "better" you just sound like a tool.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


> ...Do you have the stats on third world installations? :no:
> 
> I didn't think so.


 And I don't need them. Do you honestly not see a difference between hacked together third installations and a listed, inspected, time-tested wiring method in this country? What Mexico does is not relevant to this discussion (no offense, Josue. :jester


> ...I see *exposed, unfused cable* with a thin plastic sheath, stapled/strapped to a building, easily reachable but anyone, and I assume something bad will eventually happen.


 Fair enough, you're basing it on your best judgment, I do the same thing.

But, at the same time, don't you think it's wise to at least consider people who are telling you that they've installed it, and lived and worked around those installations for years with no problems? It's one thing to follow your gut, it's another thing altogether to follow your gut in the face of opposing evidence.

-John


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> That is purely your opinion. Unless you have something to substantiate this by some architectural review board or the like.
> 
> Is it possible to have neat SEC and sloppy pipe?
> 
> The point is, this is your preference and possibly a local code, but in many places electricians would not even consider conduit. SEC is the standard. It is the norm here for overhead services. Myself I installed conduit for my house, but if it was your house and a bid job you would have gotten SEC.


Exactly, it's all opinion. Is it possible to throw pile of crap on the wall ? Seems like the electricians you hang around consider SEC standard. You prefer conduit. Why? Maybe cause it looks better, only assuming. As far as NEW installs go, SEC isn't even an option. Foot per minute, it's nearly same price, only adds minor time to job. Customers are much happier with a nice solid install. Btw you wouldnt need duct seal or silicone on conduit, but you knew that already........


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

You can lose your head in Mexico


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LegacyofTroy said:


> You can lose your head in Mexico


You can lose your whole body in NY...


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Travel to different countries like India and Mexico and see how they roll.
> 
> Just because it's common doesn't make it proper.
> 
> ...


well if somebody wants to use a weed whacker on there service cables then they deserve to get electrocuted. common sense here


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im going to continue to install SE cable services. next time i do one i will post photos  if people hate the cable so much maybe they should send an amendment form to the NFPA for the next code cycle to get it completly banished from the earth.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't believe in SE cable.


 

What did we tell you about not budging your standards? How long are you gonna sit on your couch before you become competitive?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Se is a regional thing. It used to be fairly common here but I have not seen a new install as a service riser with SE cable in forever. 

Most everything here is going underground. In fact, the town of chapel hill has an ordinance if you change your service you must go underground.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Se is a regional thing. It used to be fairly common here but I have not seen a new install as a service riser with SE cable in forever.
> 
> Most everything here is going underground. In fact, the town of chapel hill has an ordinance if you change your service you must go underground.


thats pretty common in MA too. a lot of services especially on the higher end homes are underground. an overhead service is usually a service installed on a budget.


----------



## Trickelcharge (Mar 4, 2011)

What size is this SE available up to? 
Around here people use electric furnaces, water heaters, hot tubs, swimming pool pumps, etc. usually this requires 200 amp service. just saying no disrespect
I was also curious about what to do with SE cable when you get to the soffit because we are required to have connections 10' min. now that is just about impossible in most cases not all, but 1 story house with basement how does this work?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Trickelcharge said:


> What size is this SE available up to?
> Around here people use electric furnaces, water heaters, hot tubs, swimming pool pumps, etc. usually this requires 200 amp service. just saying no disrespect
> I was also curious about what to do with SE cable when you get to the soffit because we are required to have connections 10' min. now that is just about impossible in most cases not all, but 1 story house with basement how does this work?


what do you mean when it reaches the soffit? do you mean how too attach it to the service drop? when it reaches the top we install a weatherhead, pack it with duct seal and screw it to the house with about 3' of wire hanging out. the neutral is twisted and it terminates just like a riser


----------



## Trickelcharge (Mar 4, 2011)

Normally on a single story hse the soffit is what about 8 maybe 9 ft thats not high enough for splices to hang where I live 10' minimum w/ drip loop above that.

As I mentioned before about Electric furnaces, Water Heater, pools, hot tubs, kitchen appliances and what have you. SE cable is great if 100 amps is plenty of power, but what about outbuildings, welders, shop lights, man cave stuff with 100 amps Id be dumpin the main when I use the microwave. just sayin if 100 amps is plenty so be it but an UPGRADE to me is more like 200 amps w/ 40 space panel and conduit is required for that. If you dont ever plan to add ANYTHING to this property 100 amp SE cable perfect:thumbup: just dont put it on mine. Im not saying everybody is all electric, gas is used as well but what if...Then redo the service again or are you just stuck with what you got? I don't know the whole situation maybe 100 amps is too much. bahahaha


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I can understand somebody saying they "prefer" pipe and wire over se. Fine that's your choice. When you start saying pipe is "better" you just sound like a tool.


 
There is no question that pipe is better and safer. Can you offer any reason that the SE is better?

Duh, it protects the wire.

I'll go out on a limb here and say thet romex is better/safer than K&T.

I will go even farther and say that conduit and wire is beter/safer than romex.


Look at that video of the triplex on fire. That **** should be contained, not strapped to the side of a house. Get in the 20th century man.:laughing:


Unfused wiring strapped to the side of a house = :jester::jester:

That's my story and I'm sticking to it :thumbup:

If I were raised in hillbilly territory I imagine I'd be doing the same installation but I was brought up in a civilized developed region :laughing:



Again, I love this debate so don't get all pissy. Everything I say is in good humor and said in order to _try_ to enlighten your poor souls.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm now tempted to get a scrap of SE and beat the living chit out of and see how it does just for kicks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm now tempted to get a scrap of SE and beat the living chit out of and see how it does just for kicks.


 Are you going to do that out in your drive way right now.:whistling2:


----------



## Trickelcharge (Mar 4, 2011)

:hammer::furious::gun_bandana::lol::lol::lol:


Jlarson said:


> I'm now tempted to get a scrap of SE and beat the living chit out of and see how it does just for kicks.


 wow thats a touchy subject


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you going to do that out in your drive way right now.:whistling2:


Nope, don't have any scrap SE sitting around my house or in the truck, also I guess firing up a weed whacker at 11:30 might be frowned upon by my neighbors. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Nope, don't have any scrap SE sitting around my house or in the truck, also I guess firing up a weed whacker at 11:30 might be frowned upon by my neighbors. :laughing:


Hey its sunday morning at 1:39 time for some fire works..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Trickelcharge said:


> Normally on a single story hse the soffit is what about 8 maybe 9 ft thats not high enough for splices to hang where I live 10' minimum w/ drip loop above that.
> 
> As I mentioned before about Electric furnaces, Water Heater, pools, hot tubs, kitchen appliances and what have you. SE cable is great if 100 amps is plenty of power, but what about outbuildings, welders, shop lights, man cave stuff with 100 amps Id be dumpin the main when I use the microwave. just sayin if 100 amps is plenty so be it but an UPGRADE to me is more like 200 amps w/ 40 space panel and conduit is required for that. If you dont ever plan to add ANYTHING to this property 100 amp SE cable perfect:thumbup: just dont put it on mine. Im not saying everybody is all electric, gas is used as well but what if...Then redo the service again or are you just stuck with what you got? I don't know the whole situation maybe 100 amps is too much. bahahaha


well in a situation like that you would use a RMC riser thru the roof. you can come out of the bottom of the meter socket with SE cable if that is legal in your area. some local codes might only want conduit for whatever reason


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Trickelcharge said:


> Normally on a single story hse the soffit is what about 8 maybe 9 ft thats not high enough for splices to hang where I live 10' minimum w/ drip loop above that.
> 
> As I mentioned before about Electric furnaces, Water Heater, pools, hot tubs, kitchen appliances and what have you. SE cable is great if 100 amps is plenty of power, but what about outbuildings, welders, shop lights, man cave stuff with 100 amps Id be dumpin the main when I use the microwave. just sayin if 100 amps is plenty so be it but an UPGRADE to me is more like 200 amps w/ 40 space panel and conduit is required for that. If you dont ever plan to add ANYTHING to this property 100 amp SE cable perfect:thumbup: just dont put it on mine. Im not saying everybody is all electric, gas is used as well but what if...Then redo the service again or are you just stuck with what you got? I don't know the whole situation maybe 100 amps is too much. bahahaha


SE cable comes in several sizes. ive installed #6 - 4/0. im sure they make bigger and smaller cable sizes too if you want it. its not the se cables fault if 100 amps is too low, its the electricians fault for not doing a load calculation on the house and installing a service that is too small


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

New tools are better than old ones. New work trucks are better than old ones. All you guys who rebuild services with SEC should question your work ethic. Anyone who is trying to defend SEC on new service installs doesn't care about looks or safety. Yeah it works, but so do mexicans. Cmon guys, this really pointless. Cramming a weatherhead full of ducseal? Really, that's your style? Must be an east coast thing. if you are gonna do a job, then do it the best you can not BARE minimum. .


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> It's as real as your racist avatar. :laughing:


 



Your mother is quite entertaining when she does those donkey shows.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

LegacyofTroy said:


> New tools are better than old ones. New work trucks are better than old ones. All you guys who rebuild services with SEC should question your work ethic. Anyone who is trying to defend SEC on new service installs doesn't care about looks or safety. Yeah it works, but so do mexicans. Cmon guys, this really pointless. Cramming a weatherhead full of ducseal? Really, that's your style? Must be an east coast thing. if you are gonna do a job, then do it the best you can not BARE minimum. .



i dont really understand why you have a problem with se cable. i love it and will continue to use it forever. it looks great and can be painted too.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

and another thing. its not unfused. there is a fuse in the cutout protecting the transformer on the pole.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> ...And another thing. its not unfused. there is a fuse in the cutout protecting the transformer on the pole.


 Just to clarify the fuse in the cutout really won't protect the transformer except against catastrophic failure, and definitely won't protect the service drop. 

That being said, it's pretty clear that the folks who are dead set against SE have chosen their opinion and will now make the facts suit it instead of the other way around, so it's probably a waste of your breath to argue in favor of it.

-John


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Big John said:


> Just to clarify the fuse in the cutout really won't protect the transformer except against catastrophic failure, and definitely won't protect the service drop.
> 
> That being said, it's pretty clear that the folks who are dead set against SE have chosen their opinion and will now make the facts suit it instead of the other way around, so it's probably a waste of your breath to argue in favor of it.
> 
> -John


i agree. im not against any wiring method at all. i just dont understand how someone can say its unsafe or whatever. if i call an electrician looking for a new service on my house personally i would want the cheapest most effective one. SE cable covers that. if local rules call for it or if the customer wants to pay for pvc with thwn conductors then so be it. as far as im concerned there is no difference between the 2 besides cost. unless of course its in RMC or schedule 80 pvc. i like se cable a lot. i like the smell of the wrapper on the inside too  if it was so dangerous it would of been banned by the NEC a long time ago. and weatherheads packed with duct seal? thats the way i do it and i never had a problem with water leaking down the cable. duct seal is good stuff


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LegacyofTroy said:


> New tools are better than old ones. New work trucks are better than old ones. All you guys who rebuild services with SEC should question your work ethic. Anyone who is trying to defend SEC on new service installs doesn't care about looks or safety. Yeah it works, but so do mexicans. Cmon guys, this really pointless. Cramming a weatherhead full of ducseal? Really, that's your style? Must be an east coast thing. if you are gonna do a job, then do it the best you can not BARE minimum. .


 

Hey you, get down off that cross, we need room to nail the next one of you up...


Your statement is purely insane. It's a legal wiring method, listed in the NEC. 
It's makes you look as silly as Chicago with their "no NM " rule compared to the rest of hte normal U.S.A


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> it's pretty clear that the folks who are dead set against SE have chosen their opinion and will now make the facts suit it instead of the other way around,
> -John


 
Fact. Wire/cable protected by conduit is safer than exposed wire/cable.

I'm not making this up to suit my position. It's just obvious.

*The thing we differ on is how much difference that physical protection makes in terms of safety*. In my mind it make an important difference. I see damage to houses all the time from kids playing, workers working and animals chewing. It seems careless to install unfused cable in such an accessible location.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Fact. Wire/cable protected by conduit is safer than exposed wire/cable.
> 
> I'm not making this up to suit my position. It's just obvious....


 You know my position and I know yours. I even agree with your position that conduit makes wire safer. But, without any evidence to suggest that SE is dangerous, what are you arguing for?

It's like saying that sky-diving would be made safer if you took a fire extinguisher with you. You could get struck by lightning and catch on fire. I don't know if it will happen, but how can you possibly argue against not wanting to catch on fire? Better take a fire-extinguisher next time you go sky diving. 

I have been wrong about code proposals: I thought TR receptacles were a total crock until I saw the statistics about children being injured. SE has been in use for many decades. If it is dangerous, there's been more than ample time to prove it. *Show me the statistical evidence of danger, and I will completely support your viewpoint.* This is not a personal challenge, just a plain statement of fact.

-John


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We all work in different climates. In New England 140 f temperature change in the year is not uncommon. The majority of homes are two story wood framed structures with siding.
In other parts of the country a single story ranch with suckle siding is the dominant type residential structure. Temperature variation of 60 degrees.
20' of PVC in New England will grow and shrink about two inches in a year. SE cable make more sence here. It is also easier to blend in with the style of house here. 
Here I would never consider a service panel on the exterior of a house but if it works in the south, go for it. (very hard to wade through three feet of snow to reset a breaker)


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> You know my position and I know yours. I even agree with your position that conduit makes wire safer. But, without any evidence to suggest that SE is dangerous, what are you arguing for?


I'm bored



> It's like saying that sky-diving would be made safer if you took a fire extinguisher with you.


Come on. It's not like that at all. It's more like, sky diving would be safer with proper training. Thousands of people probably jump without incident but logic tells you that proper training will make it more safe.




> I have been wrong about code proposals: I thought TR receptacles were a total crock until I saw the statistics about children being injured.


I believe the statistics you took for facts, had been maipulated.....but that's a whole nother thread 






> Show me the statistical evidence of danger, and I will completely support your viewpoint.


1) I'm far too lazy to do any real research. 

2) It doesn't matter to me what other people's opinions are in regard to this issue.

I have seen, many times, what damage short circuited service conductors can do and I feel they should be contained and protected. It's as simple as that.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i like this thread im having a good time.

i think meters should be encased in concrete. they are much safer if they are. what if a kid hits the meter with a hammer and breaks it? concrete would protect that meter from physical damage and save the lives of hundreds of people a day.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Hey you, get down off that cross, we need room to nail the next one of you up...


Don't use a gutter nail.


----------



## Trickelcharge (Mar 4, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> i dont really understand why you have a problem with se cable. i love it and will continue to use it forever. it looks great and can be painted too.


Romex looks great going up a pole to a light, paint it gray and your good to go.:no: no one will ever know. Isn't that stuff pretty much glorified romex. You can paint a piece of sh1t but its still a pos.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Trickelcharge said:


> Romex looks great going up a pole to a light, paint it gray and your good to go.:no:


but thats illegal according to the NEC. SE cable isnt


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If the NEC told you to jump off a bridge, would you do it? :thumbup: 

The NEC is not always right.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^What a stupid argument. How could "go jum off a bridge" make it into the NEC? That's just stupid. And leave it to B4T to agree with some BS like that. 



Show me one single instance where you could build something ENTIRELY by the NEC and it NOT WORK...

You can't do it, just admit your last statement was ******** and go ahead and delete it now.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

220/221 said:


> If the NEC told you to jump off a bridge, would you do it? :thumbup:
> 
> The NEC is not always right.


maybe you should work for the NFPA and change the nec so it will be right. until then i will follow the NEC to the word and i will continue to provide safe installations for my happy customers that will continue to call me back. i will sleep at night knowing the SE cable i installed is safe. if someone wants to weedwhack the se cable then so be it. what about the plastic handhole covers? are those dangerous too because someone can take needle nose pliers and reach the service conductors inside? maybe we should just completly ban all forms of wiring.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

A couple of people made mention of a weedeater cutting the entrance cables. If the 2' suggestions are coming from the pic I posted. That is a pretty narrow driveway. The cable aligns perfectly with her bumper. I think that's a perfect example of where it SHOULDN'T of been used. Everything has it's place. My drop is SE, nothing wrong with it, but the pic I posted is an example of where I think it doesn't belong:001_huh:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

76nemo said:


> A couple of people made mention of a weedeater cutting the entrance cables. If the 2' suggestions are coming from the pic I posted. That is a pretty narrow driveway. The cable aligns perfectly with her bumper. I think that's a perfect example of where it SHOULDN'T of been used. Everything has it's place. My drop is SE, nothing wrong with it, but the pic I posted is an example of where I think it doesn't belong:001_huh:


 

Yeah but Nemo, what doesn't make sense is they'll turn it down due to physical damage...but allow sch 40 in it's place:blink: like 352.12 (c) doesn't exist. It doesn't make sense


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> ^^^^^^^^^^^What a stupid argument. How could "go jum off a bridge" make it into the NEC? That's just stupid. And leave it to B4T to agree with some BS like that.


Settle down Beavis. It wasn't an arguement. It was a humorous jab at people who think the NEC is God like.





> Show me one single instance where you could build something ENTIRELY by the NEC and it NOT WORK...


What do you mean by "work"? I beleve the NEC allows direct burial of unwrapped IMC, RMC and even EMT (if I'm not mistaken). This will not work in many geographical locations. Well...it will _work_ for a while but it will fail in a couple years.

Also, EMT is certainly allowed by the NEC for outdoor use. It is the conduit of choice in my area but it wil not "work" for very long in certain geograhical locations due to freezing H2O or salty air.





> You can't do it, just admit your last statement was ******** and go ahead and delete it now


I can stand by my statement.:laughing:



> maybe you should work for the NFPA and change the nec so it will be right.


Yeah...that aint gonna hapen. I have enough trouble taking care of myself. There is no way I can take care of everyone stuck in the 20th century using third world wiring methods. :jester:




> what about the plastic handhole covers? are those dangerous too


 
Apples/oranges.




> maybe we should just completly ban all forms of wiring.


Then we'd all be plumbers. :jester:

Unfused, unprotected service conductors are evil and you are all going to hell.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Settle down Beavis. It wasn't an arguement. It was a humorous jab at people who think the NEC is God like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your statement was" The NEC is not always right" ....so that's what my statement comes from. Show me one instance where the NEC is not right. You can't do it.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Your statement was" The NEC is not always right" ....so that's what my statement comes from. Show me one instance where the NEC is not right. You can't do it.


You are kidding....right? You seriously believe the NEC is ALWAYS right? It is not possible for something like the NEC to always be right. 
It.can't.happen.


Are you going to make me look it up? Somewhere, there is a section which states that "uses for RMC include underground".

That is not right. You can't build something with RMC underground (here) unless it is wrapped, It will turn to rust in a matter of a couple/few years.


There is also 338.10 (A) That's WAY wrong


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Just put the SEC inside conduit. Done, everyone is happy


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Just put the SEC inside conduit. Done, everyone is happy


That Would be against code. 

In jersey, most inspectors require sch 80 on the load side if the service is on the driveway side.


----------



## electronasized (Mar 4, 2011)

sch 40 sch 80 driveway side? If your talking about a car hitting it either way your screwed If its subject to physical damage sch 80 if they can't drive use RMC. :laughing: Where did you say your from?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I believe the statistics you took for facts, had been maipulated.....


Actually in regards to TRs they have not.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I have seen, many times, what damage short circuited service conductors can do and I feel they should be contained and protected. It's as simple as that.



A pipe will not contain faulting service conductors.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In 41 years of doing electrical work, the few instances I have seen of SEC faults all involved vehicles hitting the building or a truck pulling the overhead down. In all the cases conduit over SEC would have made little to no difference.

I think there are local codes. and then there are preferences. When you start making up junk to support personal preferences you have slipped into the realm of what many complain about inspectors making their own code. Nothing wrong with personal preferences, but that does not make it mandatory or necessarily right.


----------



## electronasized (Mar 4, 2011)

You say tomaeto I say tomahto _don't really think this is going any where.
The way I see it is that it passes inspection, he made a profit and the customer is happy. What else is there to be said? :thumbsup: Good job BIGRED! 


Don't use gutter nails and don't thread on me
_


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Your mother is quite entertaining when she does those donkey shows.


3 days to come up with this. 

BTW. My Mom is allergic to animal fur so she can't do donkey shows. 

What a bunch of clueless retards in posting in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Donkeys don't have fur


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> 3 days to come up with this.
> 
> BTW. My Mom is allergic to animal fur so she can't do donkey shows.
> 
> What a bunch of clueless retards in posting in this thread. :laughing:


 
You did not see the reples that the mods kept deleting. They were MUCH more insulting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> You did not see the reples that the mods kept deleting. They were MUCH more insulting.


 
I had the pleasure of reading a few before they disappeared:thumbsup: Tha:thumbsup:nks buddy


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> 3 days to come up with this.
> 
> BTW. My Mom is allergic to animal fur so she can't do donkey shows.
> 
> What a bunch of clueless retards in posting in this thread. :laughing:


 

BTW, regarding that flag, I have roots in the South. My ancestors lived there, suffered there, died there, fought there, loved there, gained their freedom there, and finally gained their dignity there. I'll display that flag wherever I damn well please.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> In 41 years of doing electrical work, the few instances I have seen of SEC faults all involved vehicles hitting the building or a truck pulling the overhead down. In all the cases conduit over SEC would have made little to no difference.
> 
> I think there are local codes. and then there are preferences. When you start making up junk to support personal preferences you have slipped into the realm of what many complain about inspectors making their own code. Nothing wrong with personal preferences, but that does not make it mandatory or necessarily right.


 

I don't believe in SE cable.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> BTW, regarding that flag, I have roots in the South. My ancestors lived there, suffered there, died there, fought there, loved there, gained their freedom there, and finally gained their dignity there. I'll display that flag wherever I damn well please.


Congratulations I guess. :blink:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Congratulations I guess. :blink:


 


You can't figure it out can you?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> What a bunch of clueless retards in posting in this thread. :laughing:


Why do you seem so bitter at times?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> 3 days to come up with this.
> 
> BTW. My Mom is allergic to animal fur so she can't do donkey shows.
> 
> What a bunch of clueless retards in posting in this thread. :laughing:


 

That must be a lot of work to shave a donkey.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> In 41 years of doing electrical work, the few instances I have seen of SEC faults all involved vehicles hitting the building or a truck pulling the overhead down. In all the cases conduit over SEC would have made little to no difference.
> 
> I think there are local codes. and then there are preferences. When you start making up junk to support personal preferences you have slipped into the realm of what many complain about inspectors making their own code. Nothing wrong with personal preferences, but that does not make it mandatory or necessarily right.


 

I don't believe in SE cable.

It is just as simple as that. I know that upsets some of you. You will just have to live with it. It is code compliant, and if your AHJ let's you get away with it, so be it. I will not use it. You do not have to defend yourself to me. I am just another ahole who spends too much time on the internet.

I also do not believe in:

blue boxes, democrats, republicans, sloppy work, free trade, pre-twisting, Miss America, corporate America, Jergens lotion, flouride, liberals, 1 hour martinizing, low wages, conservatives, clowns, the environment, AT&T wireless, China Buffets, and unregualted capitalism.



I do believe in:

Kitty cats, Arlington black boxes, the military-industrial complex, the purity of my essence, schedule 80, real pretty girls, an honest days work for an honest days pay, UFO's, 12ga on 15 amp circuits, God, watching lesbians make out, aliens, border security, tarriffs, a good nights' sleep, aluminum foil, the coming collapse of the dollar, high cost, high quality electrical work, ghosts and goblins, QO, book learnin, and economic nationalism.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electronasized said:


> sch 40 sch 80 driveway side? If your talking about a car hitting it either way your screwed If its subject to physical damage sch 80 if they can't drive use RMC. :laughing: Where did you say your from?


 
You could put in some concrete filled yellow posts.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> A pipe will not contain faulting service conductors.


It usually just gives the arcing conductors more metal to blast apart... Seen it happen :thumbup:


The pipe will help protect the cable from smaller hits, nicks and cuts though.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> If the 2' suggestions are coming from the pic I posted. That is a pretty narrow driveway. The cable aligns perfectly with her bumper. I think that's a perfect example of where it SHOULDN'T of been used.


As long as she avoids hitting that large stationary object I like to call _a house_ the cable should be just fine. :laughing:


----------



## Trickelcharge (Mar 4, 2011)

It usually just gives the arcing conductors more metal to blast apart... Seen it happen :thumbup:
The pipe will help protect the cable from smaller hits, nicks and cuts though
MAN TOOL you are a tool 



You've seen conductors inside a pipe blast apart. I thought we were talking about PVC :laughing: What happens to the conductors inside a pipe to cause such a thing. with the right overcurrent protection those wires will last 150yrs. When did you see this happen time, date, year any of these will be fine. Did you run into it with your car, cause Im just having a hard time trying to believe that all of the sudden the wires just blew to hell for no reason. And what you say about hits, nicks, and cuts don't contradict yourself stick with your guns if your gonna be ignorant.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Trickelcharge said:


> It usually just gives the arcing conductors more metal to blast apart... Seen it happen :thumbup:
> The pipe will help protect the cable from smaller hits, nicks and cuts though
> MAN TOOL you are a tool
> 
> ...


How about you go die in a fire?

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

this is getting stupid.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> Why do you seem so bitter at times?


One persons bitter is another persons entertainment. This is only an internet message board, it means nothing in the grand scheme of things. Don't take it so seriously.

BTW There ARE a bunch of clueless retards posting this thread. That's not me being bitter, that's me pointing out the truth as I see it.

EDIT: I just reread the entire thread to make sure I wasn't being to harsh. Nope.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

.........


----------

